# Possible Farent to be



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

So, I've been wanting a ferret/s for a while, been researching them loads. I hadn't even thought of really asking my mum for a while
But the other night, the subject was brought up, and I asked her. She was LOADS easier than I had expected, and its an almost certain yes
Anyhoo,
Is this a suitable plan:

Housing:
5x2 double decker hutch
Kept outside, but a place in shed in case it gets really cold.
Lined with newspaper, wood cat litter in trays, rags, blankets, hammocks etc for bedding.
Include some toys : tunnels, hideouts etc.

Food
Im swivvelling between Dr John Merlin and a couple other brands, supplemented with occasional Greenwood wet ferret food, occasional egg yolk/ piece of chicken.

I'll feed them in the morning, and do the litter trays. After school I'll do a bit more cleaning, and get the ferrets out for a good few hours.

On holidays I'll get them to a friends house, or a boarding place. 

I haven't explained everything, but I know what to do with teeth brushing, bathing etc.

Does it sound OK?
Also,anyone know any high fat foods I can give them to build up fat in the winter?
I am considering getting a pair, I know the benefits, would the hutch be big enough for two? I'm getting them from SSPCA,so it really depends if they have pairs 
Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1st welcome to the world of ferrets. 

You could use wood shavings to line the cage floor, then just clean the corner daily, ferrets aren't sensitive like rats with their noses and will enjoy rolling in the shavings not to mention they smell lovely. 

Your cage is big enough for 2-3 ferrets, I would recommend getting 3 so if one died young your still left with 2. 

Food........ Raw food is the best for ferrets, I feed mine some dry and then raw meats daily, this way you don't have to brush teeth like you would if you chose to feed dry only diet, things like chicken necks and chicken wings are good to clean teeth. Asda smart price mince/lamb is good for getting weight on in winter, also extra dry would help.

You could find someone to bored the ferrets when you go on holiday, but if this is the route you wish to go, I recommend you get them inoculated for canine distemper as this ferrets can catch and its often being confirmed, even in rescues, so if you get them from RSPCA please ask for them to be done before you bring them home, they only have one injection every 2-3 years don't let a vet do a ferret yearly as this is proven to trigger reactions.


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> 1st welcome to the world of ferrets.
> 
> You could use wood shavings to line the cage floor, then just clean the corner daily, ferrets aren't sensitive like rats with their noses and will enjoy rolling in the shavings not to mention they smell lovely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fast and well educated reply!
Do you think three is okay as a first time owner?
Yes, definitely will ensure they have all their jags


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah and I would recommend 3 boys, in experience boys are a lot more laid back and loving, girls are independent but loving, boys are a little dim in a nice way. 

you could use hammocks in the cage, but I use paper tissue bedding, as this is easy to change once a week (If the ferrets are neutered) more so if not as males do smell a fair bit when in season, it can be kept down by cleaning the sleeping area often.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Also I would ask any place if you can rehome as a trial at 1st, as to be honest some places don't evaluate the ferrets correctly and they maybe come nippy once they move to their new homes, ferrets need confident handling, or they can take advantage if you are nervous.


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> Also I would ask any place if you can rehome as a trial at 1st, as to be honest some places don't evaluate the ferrets correctly and they maybe come nippy once they move to their new homes, ferrets need confident handling, or they can take advantage if you are nervous.


Thanks 
I will confidently handle them, I am not afraid of being bitten ( as in, I don't want to be, but I'm confident) good idea though


----------

